# Help me save it, please!



## LazyDays (Oct 30, 2006)

My PH is 5.5 and I need to know the best way to raise it up to an acceptable level.  It is a soil medium.  They weren't looking real good so I tried flushing them two days ago.  No improvment.  The soil is still pretty moist so I want to check with you guys before I added more water with anything in it.

Any help is very appreciated.


----------



## newgreenthumb (Oct 30, 2006)

I would try hydrated lime.  It is usually available at a home & garden supply store.  It is supposed to neutralize the soil.  Here is a link: http://www.extension.umn.edu/distribution/horticulture/components/1731-04.html I hope this works for you.


----------



## LazyDays (Oct 30, 2006)

Thank you for your post greenthumb. Anything will help me at this point.

Ok, so when they say lime they mean limestone product?  So adding lime juice won't help me? What about if I added baking soda to the water next time I water? (heard somewhere this will raise Ph)


----------



## newgreenthumb (Oct 30, 2006)

Lime juice will make it more acidic but the baking soda may help.  Try to get the "hydrated" lime it comes in a powdered form.


----------



## LazyDays (Oct 30, 2006)

Thank you green thumb you are a life saver...literally


----------

